# String gauges for a 27 inch scale 7 string?



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 15, 2016)

OK so I am new to the whole extended range 7 string world. All of my 7 strings have either been 22 or 24 fret 24 1/2 inch scale length. With these I have always been happy with the D'Addaro 59-10 sets. Enough string tension for stable tuning/intonation and enough tension for your pick to bounce back nicely even when you are playing fairly hard and digging in. And being that I do not tune any lower than drop a they always seem to work for me

However my newest guitar is a neck thru Agile Septor 727. Between the playability and the way it sounds not to mention how beautiful it is, it has definitely become my favorite guitar. I actually love the string tension on it. Extended scale length on a 7 string and I definitely see as a necessity from here on out.

My problem is that I do not know what gauge strings are on it. I have been told that 27 inch scale seven strings typically come with 9 through 54 or something like that, as the longer scale necks increased string tension works better with lighter gauge strings especially when you tune to standard B or drop A like I do. 

If I use a 10-59 set like I do on my shorter neck guitars, am I going to experience too much string tension at standard B or drop A 7 string tuning? Or should I go something like Ernie Ball slinky 9-52? Once again, I am in love with the increased string tension and stability of the 27 inch scale neck and I want to still be able to take full advantage of this aspect, but at the same time I don't want to overdo it with strings that are too heavy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 15, 2016)

Shoot them an e-mail and ask what strings they use:
[email protected]


----------



## conorreich (Dec 16, 2016)

On the website it says they use a 9-56 set. Personally I like a 60 for low b/a on my 8 string Septor 827.


----------



## RuslanK (Dec 16, 2016)

I would advise Daddario NYXL1059 or Ernie Ball Cobalt 2728. Both are very good strings. For the stability of the neck do not worry.
I use Ernie Ball Cobalt 2728 + .068 with Scale 27.5 (8 strings)


----------



## gujukal (Dec 16, 2016)

9-54 for B standard, 10-59 for a standard.


----------



## redkombat (Dec 16, 2016)

on my 25.5" 7 i use a .59 for A on my 27" i use a .65. i do this so that there is a larger difference in string tension which translates into different tone. if you want to use the same string set then you should be fine it'll just take a little getting used too. if you are trying to get a similar string tension to your 25.5 then you will need thinner strings


----------



## chopeth (Dec 17, 2016)

gujukal said:


> 9-54 for B standard, 10-59 for a standard.



That's exactly what I use after stopping freaking out about too much tension. Perfect gauges for 27, not too tight nor too loose


----------



## gujukal (Dec 17, 2016)

chopeth said:


> That's exactly what I use after stopping freaking out about too much tension. Perfect gauges for 27, not too tight nor too loose



Yeah i agree, i used very high tension before and my tone wasn't nearly as heavy as it is now with slightly lower tension. Around 14-17 lbs per string seems to be a good balance between tone and play-ability for me.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 18, 2016)

For a regular feel, 9-42+59. 10-46+62 for a tighter feel but still not nearly as tight as acoustic guitars or the likes, so don't worry about your neck at all. Even 11-70 would be absolutely fine and is quite a popular feel.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you guys for all of your input! It has definitely helped. After reading what all of you guys have said I think I'm going to go with a 9-56 set for now. I figured since it comes stock with a 54, a 56 would be a nice middle ground for when I do drop A, in terms of remaining tight. If I find that I am still wanting the feel of heavier strings, I will go back to my usual 10-59 and just have the intonation and truss rod adjusted to accommodate this. Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## oceanrose (Dec 19, 2016)

On a 25.5 scale i use 10-52+68 for drop A as i like thick tones and a toght feel but in your case going with 9-46+(54-59 for low B) & (59-62 for low A) should work nicely. The best way to really know what you'll like is to experiment yourself. Goodluck!


----------



## chopeth (Dec 20, 2016)

^he already got advice from people with the same scale and made his mind.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 20, 2016)

oceanrose said:


> On a 25.5 scale i use 10-52+68 for drop A as i like thick tones and a toght feel but in your case going with 9-46+(54-59 for low B) & (59-62 for low A) should work nicely. The best way to really know what you'll like is to experiment yourself. Goodluck!



This is very true! I will definitely be experimenting. I guess most of the point of my post was getting ideas of what string gauges are best to experiment with using a 27 inch scale neck, being that it's new territory for me. 

My main concern was making sure the increased tension from something like a 10-59 set would not do any damage to my neck. Once again, baritone 7 strings being new territory to me and also I really like this guitar so I definitely do not want to mess it up haha.


----------

